# 06 maxima BCM



## 41chevy (Mar 29, 2020)

I have a 06 Maxima driving me crazy! Had intermittent starting problem, dealer ck it out, they thought it had an ECM problem. Module Expert rebuilt they said it’s ready to go now take to dealer to have the keys reprogramed. Took it to them they reprogramed the keys, still wouldn’t start now there telling me it’s the BCM. Does anyone know if there’s a code for BCM there telling there isn’t. Thx


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's not really a "BCM code," but the BCM does have it's own trouble codes, called "B-codes," that can be accessed with a capable scan tool. If there was a communication error between the BCM and ECM, it would trigger a U1000 or U1001 code in the ECM for CAN communication error.


----------



## 41chevy (Mar 29, 2020)

Thx, this is very useful info, I’ll use it with the dealer, they haven’t been very helpful. Made appointment and they said bring it in (had to rollback it there) I did same day, was told tech would look at it the next day. Two wks later I call them, that’s when the service manager said they BELIEVE it’s the BCM and he’d have a tech call me the next day thats been 2 days ago. The car has low mileage and is in good shape but the blue book is next to nothing. The only reason I was trying to get it going was I just put 700 into tires and 140 into a new battery and 500 for Module Experts to rebuild the ECM that they (Dealer) told me was bad, Dealer wanted 1200 to replace ECM. Thx again for reply.


----------



## Bose013jane088 (Apr 21, 2020)

When I buy an Bcm does it matter wether it comes out of a model Sl or Se


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Bose013jane088 said:


> When I buy an Bcm does it matter wether it comes out of a model Sl or Se


Before you buy a used BCM, check with a Nissan dealer to see if the same BCM part# is used by both models. Before replacing the BCM, the following needs to be performed by a Nissan dealer:
Configuration
DESCRIPTION
CONFIGURATION has two functions as follows:
● READ CONFIGURATION is the function to confirm vehicle configuration of current BCM.
● WRITE CONFIGURATION is the function to write vehicle configuration on BCM.
CAUTION:
● When replacing BCM, you must perform WRITE CONFIGURATION with CONSULT-II.
● Complete the procedure of WRITE CONFIGURATION in order.
● If you set incorrect WRITE CONFIGURATION, incidents will occur.
● Configuration is different for each vehicle model. Confirm configuration of each vehicle model.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Going to have to go to a dealer, anyway, because the key chip memory is stored in the BCM, or it won't start. A used one will likely need to be reprogrammed with the correct software for your vehicle. There are so many different options available on todays's cars you may have a hard time finding a BCM from an 06 Maxima that has the exact same options that you have.


----------

